# Modern Shetlands



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, I'm kind of tossing around the idea of showing shetlands. I love moderns, the look and movement. What does it take to get into showing one for halter??? I don't have a clue as to what type of halter equipment they need and preparation. I'd like to get a cost first before I do anything. I know it'll take a little to get them into the cart since they need a whole different cart and harness as minis. So for those who show....can you give me a cost idea for halter????




Thanks!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 17, 2008)

Keri,

Hello, seeing that no one has jumped in just yet thought I would give you a low down. The mare bridle with a bit from Lutke runs around $ 190 if I am correct, there are nicer ones out there that start at $ 250. Lutke is acceptable. If you show Modern Pleasure there are people that show in the same type of halter that you would show a mini or classic in. I prefer to show in the bridle as I think it looks more professional and a nicer turn out.

I would say the biggest expense is thier shoeing. My farrier charges $ 120 for half shoes the way I want them, and $ 180 for full set of weighted, padded, custom shoes. Your area may be less expensive. Again MP's don't have to have shoes on, I again think it is a nicer finish on the turnout of the pony.

They need to have their mane and forelock braided, need to have them work the rail and park out. There are some nice moderns out there for sale right now that would be competitive and are already trained which is the way I would encourage you to go. When you get into showing and you want to drive yes you would need a shetland cart and harness.

Alot of the way people fit thier ponies is personal likes. These are mine, they may not work for everyone.


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Shoes??? Didn't know that. I've never seen any with shoes on. Is it just the front feet or all??? About how long to the shoes last (or how often do you change them)??? Hmm...may have to come bug you at the area show and look yours over to see what needs to be done.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 17, 2008)

Modern Pleasure ponies don't need the shoes, but Moderns the rulebook highly suggests it. Modern Pleasure ponies do have limitations for their shoes so you will need to check the rulebook. This shoeing goes for halter and driving.

My Modern Pleasure ponies are just in keg shoes with no pads... I don't really think they need shoes but the shoes help them grow and maintain a longer foot and do present a more professional appearance. I've been playing around with seeing how long to go between shoeings... this last time I went way too long (ten weeks) and my pony's feet looked too long and terrible so I am going to stick with eight weeks for the herd all around and keep them at whatever length looks best and maintain them that way rather than cut them back to what I want if that makes any sense.

The Moderns (not pleasure) have more intensive, expensive shoeing and from my understanding most people don't keep them in the shoes year round, just if they are showing them.

Jennifer would be a great person to "bug" at the Area show, she's got some ponies to be envious of. AND she turns them out so nicely.

Andrea


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 17, 2008)

Kari,

Mine are done every 6-8 weeks, I have 2 modern pleasures in half shoes, the country pleasure horse has kegs only on the front, he normally has them all around but he was acting up and since I need my farrier I didn't force the back feet. My formal pleasure who is also my Modern Pleasure halter gelding, has shoes with pads on the front only. He has alot of hock action naturally, he will get back shoes on for congress for sure, all will for that matter. My Modern driving pony that is the kids, has weighted and pads on the front nothing on the rear as he forges alot. The modern colt has evenly weighted shoes and pads on the front and kegs on the back.

It is not necessary to shoe the Modern Pleasure but it does help to keep thier feet in good shape and I wouldn't show one that was not shod. Again that is pesonal.


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Aw geez! Sounds a bit complicated. Do you have pics of the shoes they get??? Just wondering if a normal farrier could do it if I buy the right shoes. Thanks for the help! I'll be bothering a few people at the region show trying to figure this out.

Okay, one more thing. I've seen pictures of moderns with a surcingle type thing on them for the halter classes. If this for just stallions or what??? I would get a gelding just for show. But I was wondering if this was a preference thing of required for a certain sex???


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, "stallion tack" is just for Modern stallions.

If you get a gelding, just a bridle will be sufficient.

Andrea


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay! Thanks for all the help! My biggest problem will be finding a specific farrier around my area. May be tuff. OH!


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, it is very difficult to find a farrier that can do the ponies, particularly the weighted shoes and such.

I would suggest starting with the Modern Pleasure pony, that way you can go barefoot or have your farrier just tack on some keg shoes, and go from there.

Andrea


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, I guess I'm totally lost. Modern pleasure pony??? Thought that was the same as a modern shetland. Geez! I really need to do some research! So Keg shoes??? Are those done by a farrier or something you buy and put on yourself???


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 17, 2008)

There are two "divisions" of the Modern Shetland. There is the Modern Shetland which generally shows with the weighted shoes and in the driving divisions of Fine Harness and Roadster. Think "Hackney" cousin.

The Modern PLEASURE division is for Moderns that are a little less extreme. Thus, they don't have weighted shoes and show in the Country Pleasure and Pleasure driving classes.

Both are "Modern Shetlands" there are just differences in how they are shown. The Modern Pleasure pony might be easier for you to start with, as the Modern is a little more intensive to show.

I hope that makes any sense.

Keg shoes are shoes which are pre-made, not handmade by the farrier or featuring anything special like heel caulks or weight packages or anything. They do require some skill to nail on, they are just "generic" horseshoes.

Andrea


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, its making sense.  So for halter, can I show in a keg shoe or is it best to get a weighted one??? Sorry, so full of questions and you've been lots of help!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 17, 2008)

If you get a Modern Pleasure, show barefoot or keg shoe. They do not allow weighted shoes on the Modern Pleasure. For a Modern, weighted shoes are highly recommended to be competitive if your horse is not a baby.

Andrea


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm thinking since I would only show locally right now, a keg shoe would work awesome. I need to read the rule book for sure.





Okay, another question for you. When showing moderns in halter, do you have to have a person tailing you??? I really need to watch a show, but there aren't any modern shetlands being shown out here. So its hard to know what to do.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Feb 17, 2008)

Most farriers won't do a Modern Shetland or at least won't do them correctly.

I had to buy new equipment to work with shoes that small. You'll will have your best luck in getting a

referral from a Walking horse breeder/trainer or a Saddlebred breeder/trainer.

I started out doing Walkers.

You have to leave more shoe behind the heef to balance the leg than you would do on an average horse. This is because the hoof is allowed to grow far longer than average.

If you don't balance the leg you will weaken it and possibly damage the tendons.

St. Croix makes a plain pony shoe that is what most people refer to as a keg shoe. They also make a mule shoe that is heavier than the plain and the shape works really well with the shetland foot. Serious moderns wear hand-made shoes that are toe weighted.

Bottom line, if you want to be competive with the moderns, make sure you have access to a good farrier.

I'm not an expert on showing the shetlands, but I believe they use a tailer (?) in modern and modern pleasure classes.


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! If I do get into showing moderns, I think finding a farrier will be my toughest job!



Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 17, 2008)

Kerri,

The moderns are typically shown with a tailer, if you were at the Ogden show last may we had something like 6 moderns there, we used tailers in all class's. Vicki did a nice job of explaining the shoes, my farrier does not mind doing the shetlands, he hand makes the shoes from flat peice of steel, very time consuming! LOL... Keg shoes will work fine but you do need extra steel off the back of the heel, they shouldn't be shod like a quarter horse.


----------



## Keri (Feb 17, 2008)

I was at Ogden last year, but I didn't even go in to watch the shetlands show. Saw you getting your Pinto one ready.



That was some pretty rough hoof painting.



I will definately pay more attention this year since I'm toying around with the idea of showing one.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 18, 2008)

Keri,

From someone who is still considered a newbie! And this is JMHO-

I have been showing Shetlands for 3 years. My initial attraction was the Moderns! But I started out buying classics and two Modern Pleasures. Both my stallions can be shown MP. I have not bought a Modern yet, it takes a lot of work with a Modern.

First you have to understand the rules, which can be confusing until you go to a show and find someone that shows Moderns and you can ask questions. Then watch the classes. I finally understand I think to the point where I can buy one and show it half way decent, but I probably will wait until next year.

A ferrier that can shoe correctly- is most important. I don't know about most people, but during the show year, these ponies don't get to run and play like a normal MP or Classics can. They have the potential to throw a shoe to easy. And unless you can put it on yourself (not recommended) it is takes a lot of money for upkeep. Of course I am talking mostly about the show season.

Depending on how extensive you want to show - tack is another concern. The top ponies have full tail sets on most of the day. Depends on who is showing the horse and their preferences.

So what I guess I am saying, its not something to just jump into - I would go to as many shows that have the Modern's showing and absorb as much as you can. Ask questions.

Another thing you can do is visit some farms that specialize in Moderns. See how they are kept during the show season and then off season.

Tailers are necessary if you want to compete in Moderns, but not everyone has one. If your pony isn't used to having one - that could get interesting at a show. I don't have a tailer, I have some wonderful friends that attend shows that I hit that will help me. But my ponies aren't used to that so it is kind of interesting to see how they react.

I like my Modern Pleasure ponies, they are easier upkeep, take a light shoe that most ferriers can put on, if you want a shoe. They can still have turn out with these shoes, you don't have to worry so much about one being thrown. They are often just as flashy as a Modern. You can still dress them up with show halter, or bridle. They still need the ribbons. But they are a great starting place!

I don't want to be discouraging - I just want you to be aware of all the things needed to show these fine animals and some ideas to start you off with.


----------



## Keri (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the help! I think I'm going to watch and see what goes on first before commiting to buy one. I need to see the extensiveness that goes into showing one. The problem is, is that most people don't have moderns around here. So its hard to see how they are kept and such. There may be a couple people I can bug to see what goes into it all. Thanks again! I didn't know that moderns were so tuff/complicated to show. Good to know!


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 20, 2008)

There are a few farms out that way that show Modern Pleasure and Modern. You can go to the AMHR website and look for members in your state or surrounding states. Also - if you can find a Hackney farm or Saddlebred farm - you can go visit them. They show close to what Modern Pleasures show and they use almost all the same grooming techniques we would.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 20, 2008)

We showed our Modern Pleasure mare for 2 years with no (halter and driving) shoes. She did very well especially since she was the very first horse we ever showed lol. I think this might be a regional thing too as I have rarely seen Modern Pleasure ponies with shoes on.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 20, 2008)

Could be, I know a couple folks that put shoes on, mostly because they have that wonderful trait of pawing!


----------



## ckmini (Feb 23, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks for the info this was helpful!


----------



## Keri (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm...no shoes, huh??? The one I was kind of looking at has a very natural knee popping action. So I know shoes would only enhance that, but if he has it already.......hmmmm??? I'm going to look around at region and see first. But thanks for all the help.


----------

